
JetBrains C++ IDE: Status update and Video report - rdemmer
http://blog.jetbrains.com/objc/2014/02/jetbrains-c-ide-status-update-and-video-report/
======
captainmuon
Nice to see some new powerful C++ tools coming up. Also great that they seem
to develop their own analysis code, which is pretty challenging for C++, but
if JetBrains doesn't do it, I don't know who would. I was getting a bit
worried that we would have a Clang monoculture when it comes to C(++) tools
(outside of Microsoft at least: Xcode, Kdevelop, plugins for vim, emacs,
sublime text, ... all use clang beneath the hood).

The only problem I have with JetBrains' products is the java UI they use. It
never seems to fit into the OS. The mac version looks OK in screenshots but
feels foreign when you use it, and the Linux version looks really bad (esp the
Fonts). Also it is pretty sluggish - faster than Eclipse and NetBeans of
course, but you still feel it's a java IDE beneath it. (Not saying that java
based IDEs are neccessarily slow and unpolished, but I never found one that's
entirely satisfying).

~~~
option_greek
Hope they port their IDEs to native code. They are sluggish most of the time
and freeze pretty bad (during garbage collection ?). That sucks because the
functionality they provide is pretty awesome in most of their IDEs (intelli-j,
webstorm).

~~~
diab0lic
I unfortunately have this same problem, most of the time the IDE works great
and it's feature set is most definitely nice. However sometimes it just locks
right up / chugs along, especially with the IdeaVIM emulator -- which isn't
that satisfying in itself. My machine is plenty fast (a sibling comment on
this thread mentioned to another user that it may be the issue). 2.53GHz Xeon
(Quad core, hyperthreading) and 24GB of RAM.

All of this has left me using vim + terminal for python development, loading
up PyCharm community as a glorified debugger.

~~~
sitkack
I haven't used it in _years_ but this used to be the best and only refactoring
editor for C/Java/C++,
[http://www.xref.sk/xrefactory/main.html](http://www.xref.sk/xrefactory/main.html)
not sure if it is even supported or installable. It ran as a plugin in emacs.
Even in 2003-4 it was able to index the entire Linux kernel in a handful of
minutes.

------
jalopy
JetBrains is the only software company whose products I actually want to pay
for, if for no other reason than I want to keep people that bright and
hardworking fed and comfortable, so they can continue making great products.

Very excited to get my hands on this IDE - I might actually start coding C++
again.

------
shadowmint
First class CMake support?

Jetbrains, you're my favorite company. You actually pay attention to what
people want when you release your software.

~~~
alok-g
QtCreator also has this.

~~~
sho_hn
And KDevelop has a very complete CMake implementation as well (unsurprisingly,
seeing as how the vast majority of KDE projects use CMake and KDE was an early
adopter of it).

------
stevoski
A C++ IDE with modern refactoring capability? Those JetBrains folk are getting
mightily ambitious. And I mean that as a compliment.

~~~
72deluxe
Amusingly (or not), when I attempt to refactor code using XCode, it states
that refactoring C++ is not possible. Only C and ObjC can be refactored. I was
surprised by this, considering the refactor support under VC++.

So well done to them!

~~~
wingerlang
I just came across this message some days ago. What's the reason for C++
refactoring being hard?

~~~
pjmlp
The preprocessor, which means whatever the editor sees might have a complete
different meaning. There are people that make all sorts of dirty tricks with
the C and C++ preprocessor.

C++'s grammar is not context free, so you really need a compiler frontend to
make sure the refactored code isn't broken.

------
michaelwww
That music brought back memories when synthesizers were the cool new thing and
people would try to make 'futuristic' sounding music in high school as
background to instructional material. "the audio-visual club at Jackson High
performs many vital be hilariously fun functions!"

~~~
farginay
Like this? :-)
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2k9JwGpm1w#t=50s](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2k9JwGpm1w#t=50s)

~~~
michaelwww
Hah! Perfect.

------
jlafon
It looks very promising, but watch it on mute!

------
binarnosp
What a soundtrack! I stopped watching the video because of that

~~~
okamiueru
That's a shame. I guess it's a bit too late to tell you that the player had a
mute button.

------
isuraed
Proper C++ IDE for linux would be awesome!

~~~
brokenparser
What's wrong with Emacs?

~~~
e5ee37
Whats wrong with using a magnetic needle and steady hand?

~~~
derpmeister
What's wrong with using butterflies?

~~~
72deluxe
Injectors > butterfly valves

------
codex
For large code bases, I suspect Java parsing will not be performant enough. I
love Jetbrains but I wish they'd just use clang rather than write a Java
parser.

------
kirab
Also see this development of KDevelop which I think may become a great
competitor:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7211513](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7211513)

~~~
sho_hn
It's already a great C++ IDE right now, BTW. The referenced blog post is as
self-critical as you might expect from a developer aware of the warts, but
KDevelop's existing C++ smarts are actually very impressive in practice.

------
jackmaney
I like the features shown in the video, but hated the hideous background
music.

~~~
guidopallemans
Most youtube videos have a mute option.

------
mziulu
I wonder if progress in this area will speed up the process of getting
ndk/native development support in Android Studio. Congratulations to the
JetBrains team for this milestone, it looks promising!

------
billrobertson42
I notice it didn't automatically insert the semi-colon after the closing curly
brace of class SMA. Haven't done enough c++ lately to think of situations
where you wouldn't want this.

~~~
anastasiak2512
It will =) Just some current problems.

------
caniszczyk
Eclipse has the best C/C++ tooling these days, IntelliJ has a lot to catch up
still: [http://eclipse.org/cdt](http://eclipse.org/cdt)

It is nice to see them trying.

~~~
kirab
These days? How did you come to your conclusion, in my research Eclipse CDT
has really fallen behind (Qt Creator, KDevelop and maybe even CodeLite)

~~~
wowoc
I don't know, Qt Creator gives up on the code base I have to work on, CDT has
problems but is still much better. I remember it used to be the same at my
previous job.

I wish I could use KDevelop or Xcode, but we're doing our work on Windows (and
that's the case in most corporations, because of Outlook...).

And I don't even dream about auto-refactorings, I just want an editor with
good code browsing capabilities...

~~~
jarvic
Why not use VS? I have plenty of complaints about various Microsoft products,
but very few of them are on the quality of their C++ IDE.

------
Xdes
No IntelliJ IDEA support. Is this going to be included in AppCode or will it
be a separate IDE?

Other than that the refactoring look beautiful. Better tooling definitely
makes C++ look like less of a PITA.

~~~
kirab
It's based on IntelliJ and therefore like a separate IDE

~~~
teacup50
I can't be the only one that A) Programs in multiple languages and B) Would
gladly pay for language add-one to _one_ IDE.

I'd be happy to use IntelliJ for everything!

~~~
danieldk
I have IntelliJ Ultimate, but I'd actually love if my license would also be
good for PyCharm, RubyMine, etc.

Obviously, you can get much of the same functionality by installing all the
relevant plugins in IntelliJ. But, the per-language IDEs are nice in that they
are tailored for that specific language. Also, they have a lighter footprint,
since the plugins for the other languages are not loaded. And I don't see
disabled JRebel buttons, etc. when working on, say, a Python project :).

~~~
cstejerean
The extra niceties of language specific IDEs over IntelliJ is supposed to
provide a reason for giving JetBrains more money to keep up the good work.
Their tools are surprisingly cheap when you pay for your own license.

------
krosaen
This rules - I used to use visual slick edit years and years ago, glad to see
jetbrains stepping up to the plate to provide a cross platform IDE for c++.

------
inglor
I've been using a version if it for a while in a private build. It gets a long
wrong but it's very nice and simple overall.

------
YZF
Please please make it support Microsoft's C++ compiler under Windows.
Otherwise it's a deal breaker for me.

~~~
anastasiak2512
For Windows you can also use ReSharper C++ support:
[http://blog.jetbrains.com/dotnet/2013/06/26/resharper-to-
sup...](http://blog.jetbrains.com/dotnet/2013/06/26/resharper-to-support-c/)

------
oscargrouch
Oh God, release me from Eclipse, please ??!

------
eonil
Can I expect this would allow me to write an IDE plugin in C++?

~~~
anastasiak2512
I'm afraid no.

------
pjmlp
This is great! I was waiting for this for quite some time now.

------
photex
Hurry up and take my money!

